# Seiko V657 9010



## Actaurus

Hi

Just picked up a yellow face V657 9010. Looks in good condition and going strong with a little bit of dinging on the case and the crystal has quite a few minor scratches which cannot be seen head on but very visible from the side.

The only thing that does not seem to work is the 1/10 second sub-dial. The serial number is 890791 which I guess means Sept 2008 or 1998. The bracelet 4585-Z-E looks brand new !!!!!

So please could anyone who knows about these watches help please:-

Is it possible to define the age more accurately - Jayhawks seems to have disappeared?

Is the 1/10 subdial easy to have fixed or should I forget it - I'd never use it to that degree of accuracy anyway?

Is it expensive to replace the crystal and anyone know who could do it?

Is the bracelet the right one for the watch?

Thanks. This is my second Seiko. It won't be my last

Colin


----------



## SEIKO7A38

Actaurus said:


> Just picked up a yellow face V657 9010.
> 
> The bracelet 4585-Z-E looks brand new !!!!!
> 
> Is the bracelet the right one for the watch?


Colin.

You can check these things quite easily for yourself using Seiko Oceania's database: http://service.seiko.com.au/pls/seiko/f?p=104:20:1473359818345117

Your watch is presumably the SKS053P1 variant:










.... and appears to be fitted with the correct part number 4585JZ bracelet:










Don't worry that the dial colour says 'BROWN', we know that BROWN really = Yellow. Trust me, it's a database error. :wink2:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

Actaurus said:


> Is it expensive to replace the crystal and anyone know who could do it?


Depends which replacement crystal you decide to fit (genuine Seiko or aftermarket) ....

and who you get to fit it for you. Nothing to stop you doing it yourself of course. 

The original Seiko crystal is p/n 300A19JN02.

Cousins UK have them in stock under their p/n S15438 for Â£11.65 + VAT (+postage).

Now, presuming this is just a 'run of the mill' 30mm diameter x 1.5mm thick crystal,

you could also buy either of these cheaper substitute replacements from Cousins:

Cousins p/n F150CMH300 - Â£0.52 + VAT or Sternkreuz p/n MSM300 - Â£1.70 + VAT.

I'd go for the latter and buy myself a crystal press off eBay for Â£15. :hammer:


----------



## Actaurus

Seiko7A38

My thanks to you for not only the info but also the speed of reply. :notworthy: :notworthy:

I'll get onto it pronto

Colin


----------



## SEIKO7A38

Actaurus said:


> The only thing that does not seem to work is the 1/10 second sub-dial.
> 
> Is the 1/10 subdial easy to have fixed or should I forget it ....


Hang on a minute ....

You didn't by any chance buy this from our resident eBay / market trader and 'ace' watch botcher Kelvin, did you ? :fear:

Although the V657-xxxx model number doesn't quite match, the description of this one on eBay sounds horribly familiar.



> The watch is second hand
> 
> The strap is a brand new genuine seiko strap which also included spring bars as well so nice tight fit.
> 
> This alone cost me Â£25 and was NEW OLD STOCK that means it is original
> 
> The glass does have some very tiny scratches on it but you cannot see them unless the watch is side on.
> 
> The watch has just has a new quality battery fitted and *all seems to be working fine.*


----------



## Actaurus

Yes I did.

AM I IN TROUBLE?????


----------



## Actaurus

I took the number from the caseback not the one he quoted


----------



## SEIKO7A38

Actaurus said:


> I took the number from the caseback not the one he quoted


Not sure where he got V657-*7070* from.  The number you are quoting (off the case-back) is the correct one. :thumbsup:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

Actaurus said:


> Yes I did.
> 
> AM I IN TROUBLE?????


Not necessarily, but quite frankly, I wouldn't personally touch any of his stuff with a barge pole. :schmoll:

You already know his eBay ID.







Well, he originally started posting on RLT using that same user ID.

Not long after I sussed him, and what he was up to, he changed his user ID on RLT to Jonmarkel (an anagram).

Suggest you might want to run a search and read back through some of his posts (if you haven't already). :read:

This is the most recent one from memory: Help With This Seiko If Poss. :disgust:

Incidentally, that sad-looking 7T32-6A50 (subject of the above linked post) ended up in this eBay 'Spares or Repairs' job lot:

*8 Seiko watches spares or repairs chrono Titanium Kinetic* (far left of first photo).

Assuming these partly-botched watches represent some of his failed attempts at 'repair' might give you some idea. :thumbsdown:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38 said:


> Suggest you might want to run a search and read back through some of his posts (if you haven't already). :read:


Thought this one looked vaguely familiar, Colin. :grin:

See: Some Latest Ones .... the rest of which seem to have ended up in that 'Spares or Repairs' job lot mentioned above. 



Jonmarkel said:


> This one is lush the strap was missing the spring bar cover the watch is in such good condition it warranted me buying a NOS replacement strap.


See also this earlier eBay listing for the (same) watch you purchased, which used the same photo posted in that thread.

Some of the description text is slightly different:



> it is exactly the same as the one pictured above. I will add my pics when i have natural sunlight.
> 
> Ok details it comes with original plastic case instruction booklet and all other papers and cardboard seiko carry box.
> 
> The watch is second hand *but i have done some refurb on it.*


----------



## SEIKO7A38

Actaurus said:


> The only thing that does not seem to work is the 1/10 second sub-dial.
> 
> Is the 1/10 subdial easy to have fixed or should I forget it ....


Colin.

Getting back to your other (third) question ....

Personally, I don't know the V657 movement (at all), but it's what I'd class as a 'cheapie' ....

i.e., simply not worth delving into, in the hope of effecting any component level repair to the movement.

So the simplest / cheapest solution would be to swap your watch's dial and hands over onto a new movement.

Unfortunately, Cousins UK list the V657 movement as obsolete and NLA.

If you scroll back up to the BOM parts list table in my post #2, you'll see that isn't necessarily true.

Seiko Oceania (Australia) are actually showing p/n UV65720 (the V657 movement) in stock.

Incidentally Cousins UK list this as an alternative:










Edit: AG Thomas of Bradford are showing the V657 movement in stock. Their ref. M165/65 at Â£32.57 (Excluding VAT).

I'd personally be tempted to go with the Cousins 'alternative'. I guess it all depends if you want to fix it properly. :wink2:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

Small world. See this earlier thread: Seiko V657 Chronograph


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38 said:


> Incidentally Cousins UK list this (VD57) as an alternative .... I'd personally be tempted to go with the Cousins 'alternative'.


That was before I read this: *Is VD57 a Seiko chronograph movement?*



SEIKO7A38 said:


> Personally, I don't know the V657 movement (at all), but it's what I'd class as a 'cheapie' ....
> 
> i.e., simply not worth delving into, in the hope of effecting any component level repair to the movement.


But then again, looking at this online pdf of the V657A technical manual, it might not be that hard to fix yours, either. 

First thing we (may) need to establish is which version of the V657 movement your watch is actually fitted with (*A or B*).










Any chance you could unscrew the case-back and have a look ? Or even possibly take a good clear photo of it ?









Reason I ask, is I'm struggling to find a photo of one online. I did find a couple of the cheaper VD57 'equivalent':

















Reason that I'm now thinking that your 1/10s chrono' problem may be a relatively simple repair, is that ....

Note that from the various V657 technical manual illustrations, and the photos of the VD57 movement above,

both movements have 3 exposed coils. One of those coils probably drives the 1/10s chrono' sub-dial function.

It's possible that Kelvin may have accidentally damaged / disturbed one of them when he replaced the battery.










If that is the cause of your (lack of) chrono' 1/10s problem ....

Cousins have spare coil blocks for the V657A, Seiko p/n 400.2891 (SEI4002891) in stock at Â£7.15 + VAT each.


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38 said:


> both movements have 3 exposed coils. One of those coils probably drives the 1/10s chrono' sub-dial function.
> 
> It's possible that Kelvin may have accidentally damaged / disturbed one of them when he replaced the battery.


Here's another thought - and *possibly* an even cheaper solution for you, Colin ....

You may also want to *very carefully* check the tightness of any screws in the back-plate - particularly any near the coils.

Read this recent post of mine (#22) from the Seiko 7A54 Pocket Watch thread:



SEIKO7A38 said:


> However, what did annoy me was that, as received, the 30 minute chrono' register was (initially) totally dead. :disgust:
> 
> I'd resigned myself to swapping out the coil. I unscrewed the case back (it's literally held on by 6 plated screws),
> 
> only to find that a few of the back-plate screws were loose - particularly the two which also hold the +ve battery plate.
> 
> Of course those two screws are also either side of the 30 minute chrono' coil, and as soon as I tightened them down,
> 
> everything worked fine again. Switching of the 7A's chrono circuits are completed by 'earthing' through the back-plate.
> 
> I can only assume that whoever fitted the new battery thought they had to loosen 'some' screws to remove the battery.


----------



## Actaurus

Hi SeikoA738 - are you Paul? Just got in from a fish and chip supper and found all your posts.

Thank you so very much for putting all that effort into my watch. I am not great with my hands but I am sure I can take the back off and establish the exact version. I will do so tomorrow morning and see if I can get piccies clear enough to show what is there. I knew it wasn't a particularly up-market watch but I bought it because it looked FUN and I was going to wear it and hopefully enjoy it.

In the end I will probably have to ask the gentleman, who looks after all my electric watches, to have a look at it, as I have now discovered that, after setting it spot on when I got it at 1.00 today, it has lost 2 minutes in 7.5 hours. Whilst I am prepared to spend a little money on it, I realise that it would not be an investment but merely a way to get it going so that I can wear it. A watch that does not keep good time is not what I need or want.

I'll post the piccies tomorrow

Thanks again

Colin


----------



## Actaurus

Hi again

I have taken off the back - no waterproofing washer/seal or whatever - and taken a picture of the movement. I was unable to take a shot which shows the printed information on the movement but I could read it with a loupe and it says:

S II

NO JEWELS

JAPAN

V657B 2

Now for the piccie which is the best I could get after several tries.










I set the watch by my atomic clock this morning at 7:46 and as of now nearly 8 hours later it is SPOT ON. Yesterday I had a loss of 2 minutes in 7 odd hours. Could that have been it had not been running for a while?

Battery says 373 but no make, would this be right for this watch?

Colin


----------



## Actaurus

Just found out it's not the right battery. Should be a

*371* which is some manufacturers equivalent to Seiko's *SR920SW*

Colin


----------



## SEIKO7A38

Actaurus said:


> I have taken off the back - no waterproofing washer/seal or whatever ....


Typical Kelvin. 

In his previous eBay listing for the watch (where he offered it as a 'Buy-it-Now' for Â£75), he included in the description:



> i will also seal the back casing with silicone grease to ensure it is a nice tight fit.


There is actually no mention of a case-back gasket being fitted. 



Actaurus said:


> Battery says 373 *but no make*, would this be right for this watch?


Probably not, as you've since discovered. 

This appears to be where Kelvin gets his 'quality' watch batteries from: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280524931163#ht_2603wt_700

Again, Kelvin's quote from his eBay listing description (the one you purchased the watch against):



> The watch has just has a new quality battery fitted and all seems to be working fine.


Note - he didn't actually say 'high' quality. :naughty:


----------



## SEIKO7A38

Actaurus said:


> I was unable to take a shot which shows the printed information on the movement but I could read it with a loupe and it says:
> 
> S II
> 
> NO JEWELS
> 
> JAPAN
> 
> V657*B*


O.K., so it's a V657B, rather than an 'A', but that's no big deal. Seiko's BOM parts lists show them as an 'either / or'.

Looking at your photo, from what I can see, it's not too dis-similar from the cheaper VD57 alternative, either.

When you looked at the movement with your loupe, was there any evidence of damage to the coils ?

Or any of the movement back-plate screws which looked obviously loose ?


----------



## SEIKO7A38

Actaurus said:


> I have taken off the back - no waterproofing washer/seal or whatever ....


Colin - one thing I forgot.









The proper Seiko case-back sealing gasket for your V657-9010 is p/n *FE318BAA3*.

Cousins have them in stock, but the price is a somewhat exhorbitant Â£4.35 + VAT. :shocking:


----------



## Actaurus

Hi

When I looked at the movement thru my loupe, there was no evidence of damage to the coils, nor any of the movement back-plate screws looking obviously loose.

Colin


----------



## SEIKO7A38

SEIKO7A38 said:


> Hang on a minute ....
> 
> You didn't by any chance buy this from our resident eBay / market trader and 'ace' watch botcher Kelvin, did you ? :fear:


I see it's back with Kelvin, who has just re-listed on eBay as item 310363476251. :fear:

Still listing it incorrectly as a V657-7070 incidentally  but now with an additional line of description:



> i think the top hand has stopped working so just stating this fact.


Edit: make that 2 new lines:



> the watch will have a new battery and new seal fitted before shipment.


:rofl2:


----------



## wch

I am trying to find the correct crystal gasket for this watch. Neither cousinsuk or boley lists a crystal gasket for this case. I assume it uses a generic crystal gasket. The original crystal diameter measures 30mm. The watch opening inner diameter measure 30.11mm. Which size crystal gasket do I use?


----------

